# Future looks good for goat prices



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

I didn't realize the US imports 750,000 frozen goats a year.

http://www.kansascity.com/2010/03/13/1813240/goats-in-short-supply-as-demand.html

The article quotes goats as selling for $2/pound. You guys seeing those prices?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.. we are seeing prices changing ...to higher too....here in California.... :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Goat prices here are not 2 dollars a pound last I looked I was at a sale barn last wed. and they sold 4 does with twins for 50 dollars for the outfit. Then 5 big yearling does for $110 a peice and they were 130 pounds.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

There is such a price diffance back east and here in california that if I was a small time grower I would look at finding others to go in with you and ship out here to CA. I talked to a goat rancher yesterday that goes to TX and buys cheap then hauls them out here for a fast sell.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i think what we need to realize is that the $2 a pound doesn't go for just any run of the mill goat. most auction animals IMO aren't worth 2 bucks a pound, but i can see spending 4-5 dollars a pound on a really nice primed out goat. so you have to add the animals condition and overall muscling and weight when you look at the prices they're getting. 

The US has been importing a ton of meat for a looooong time, and its because the places that have high "goat eating" populations are in general not close to where the goats are grown


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

One of the reasons I got goats was paying $90 for shipping to get goat meat from CA. There's exactly one ethnic market in all of the Memphis area that carries goat meat and those chuckleheads ripped me off when I was buying meat there. The piece you picked out and the one that came out cut up in bags were not the same pieces. I was going to offer them a deal to supply them with meat, but not after that. 

We have one small slaughter house that takes goats but they won't sell you any. The owner is middle eastern and will only sell to people he knows. I was going take a thermos of tea in there one day and see if I could get him to modulate his attitude. But I guess if I was mid-eastern in Western TN, I might not be particularly welcoming either. 

If you want processed goat meat here you have to slaughter it yourself and field dress it, then take it to the one single meat store for 50 miles that will accept a goat. It's a freaking nightmare. I've built up a call list of buddies whenever I process a goat. It's like a drug deal. They're buying out of the back of my truck, paying cash. Hey, man, can you score me a shoulder and some chops? Sure, but no USDA cops. 

I bet you could sell a lot more goat if it was carried in stores. One of these days I'm going to get ambitious and open a specialty meat store.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We have found that most ethnic buyers actually prefer to buy live & process it themselves.
Alot of cultures do not have a long history of refridgeration.

No plants around here will do goat unless you take all the extras with you because there are no rendering trucks that take goat leftovers.
The one place that did 3 for us screwed up the order so bad it'd make your head spin.
They didnt charge for it but all we got was about 40lbs (ground & brats) out of a 145lb animal hanging, needless to say they're not getting any more of our business! :veryangry:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i never sold my goats on the rack.. always on the hoof. I live in a big mexican population, so i got 125 a piece, which worked out to about 2.50 a pound.


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

On another forum I frequent this was a topic a while back Kansas seems to be where the thisis going on. He was thinking about replacing his cow/calf operation with a goat production program.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

The lowest price this weekend at the sale barn where I work was $1.90 lb. We have a couple major goat buyers who have contracts and ship the goats out west.


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

I have seen that, ($2 lb.) around Az., but only for quality goats. The biddings been getting a little crazy at the auction barn for anything Boer especially babies. I made a trip last Friday to meet a gal in Gallup, New Mexico to pick up 20 billies for resale. She came down from Colorado and said the market for them there was not very good, they are more Dairy oriented.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

We are members of the Oregon Meat Goat Producers. The pool buyer in our area pays $1.10/lb. Has not changed in the three years we've been raising goats. Anything we sell off the farm we get $1.25. A few days ago talked to a guy who just got $1.35 from a buyer. I'd love to see goats selling for $2.00/lb around here. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

Sold a couple this morning for $2.65 lb.  That's about as good as it's gotten over the last year. They were all boers averaging 70lbs. each


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sold a couple this morning for $2.65 lb.  That's about as good as it's gotten over the last year. They were all boers averaging 70lbs. each


 That is terrific....congrats...  :applaud: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Are you all talking about on the live weight or carcass pricing


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

7acreranch said:


> Are you all talking about on the live weight or carcass pricing


I'm talking live weight. I assume everyone else is also :shrug: .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes .... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a good link ..

http://www.kansascity.com/2010/03/13/18 ... emand.html


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Here I can charge $2.50 a pound up to $2.75 per pound and still sell them easily, big ethic population in Anchorage who will come out and butcher. they want to see nice goats, in condition, healthy and they know what theyre doing, glad I got the really great, dependable buyers 

4-H market goats can go $4 to $7 per pound, lots of marketing involved though, I dont do the auction just sell extra 90-100lb kids to the Kenyans and Samoans


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

Where have I seen that link before? :whatgoat:


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

great article! I love the tag line at the end! Oh, and don't know if something is wrong with the link, but I had to google it to find it.


----------



## Tom Hayden (May 10, 2010)

Google, Colby Livestock Auction.They have two goat auctions each month and post the prices on their website.They're in Colby ,Kansas.


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

I talked to a gentlemen last night who buys them for a weight x2 x1.55lb hanging weight. I'm not for sure why he does it like that.


----------

